# Downburst Seco em Lisboa e Setúbal - 7 Junho 2015



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 22:49)

> No passado dia 7 de Junho de 2015, o território do continente encontrava-se sob a influência de uma depressão centrada em Marrocos e de um vale em altitude, que promoviam condições de instabilidade sobre a região. Durante a tarde, na circulação do referido vale, organizou-se uma banda nebulosa como resultado de convecção de base elevada, sobre os distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Évora e Beja. Esta atividade convectiva resultava de instabilidade disponível apenas acima dos 3500 m de altitude tendo-se desenvolvido sobre uma camada de ar extremamente seco. Na camada correspondente à banda nebulosa, o conteúdo em água precipitável era, pelo contrário, elevado, garantindo potencial precipitante à mesma.
> 
> Este contexto é favorável à ocorrência de fenómenos de tipo downburst seco (da nomenclatura anglo-saxónica). Em áreas localizadas das nuvens, como é normal, produzem-se correntes de precipitação. Se estas, ao longo do seu trajeto descendente encontrarem ar extremamente seco nas vizinhanças, vão sofrendo evaporação e, portanto, arrefecendo. Se, como foi o caso, existir uma camada seca bastante extensa verticalmente, este mecanismo de arrefecimento pode ser muito pronunciado. Nestas condições, a corrente descendente vai-se tornando mais densa (portanto, mais pesada) e acelerando progressivamente até à superfície (Fig. 1). No contacto com esta, o escoamento descendente adquire um movimento tipicamente divergente, suscetível de produzir circulações secundárias e, consequentemente, vento forte à sua passagem (Fig. 2). Estas circulações podem elevar poeira e detritos, o que as torna visíveis à sua passagem, sendo por vezes confundidas com fenómenos de tipo tornado. O downburst, embora constitua um fenómeno repentino, pode afetar o mesmo local durante um período razoavelmente longo, até dezenas de minutos, e propagar-se a alguma distância do ponto inicial.
> 
> ...



















http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...noticias/textos/rajadas-vento-07-06-2015.html


----------



## Chingula (9 Jun 2015 às 23:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...noticias/textos/rajadas-vento-07-06-2015.html


Episódio idêntico ocorreu na zona da Trafaria em 25 de Junho de 2000, amplamente noticiado nos jornais do dia seguinte.


----------



## Vince (10 Jun 2015 às 00:16)

No próprio dia falámos de microburst seco, mas a escala era afinal muito maior.  Dá ideia quase de uma ondulação atmosférica, uma espécie de "frente" de convecção alta, mas que parecia completamente desinteressante como geralmente são quase sempre este tipo de nuvens.






Algumas semelhanças com o que se passou a 7 Julho de 2010, do famoso "meteotsunami", na altura também havia uma camada baixa de ar muito seco e poeiras no sul, a única diferença é que houve trovoadas intensas no mar a sul do Algarve que propagavam ondulações e humidade alta para norte.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...ornado-downburst-frente-de-rajada.4697/page-2
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seicha-gigante-tsunami-meteorologico-no-algarve.4693/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jun 2015 às 11:41)

Gerofil disse:


> OFF TOPIC: tópico repetitivo... O assunto já estava a ser tratado noutro tópico:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/instabilidade-07-junho-2015.8283/#post-492641



Poderá ser repetitivo, mas por uma questão de organização, penso que faça sentido este tópico estar no separador de Eventos Meteorológicos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2015 às 23:05)

Parece que o IPMA fez um estudo mais profundo sobre o assunto, muito interessante! 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...t/media/noticias/textos/outflow-7jun2015.html


----------

